
Musk Says F-35 No Match for Drones - georgeecollins
https://www.businessinsider.com/elon-musk-f-35-drone-fighter-2020-2
======
eindiran
Is his point that the G tolerance of a pilot is the principle limitation on
what maneuvers can be performed by a jet?

Its pretty clear that this reading of the headline is incorrect: "there
currently exist drones which can take on the F-35 in aerial combat". I believe
that Musk just meant "the future of aerial combat will be unmanned", but it
needed to be phrased as a maximally hot take for clicks.[0]

[0]
[https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/1233478599170195457](https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/1233478599170195457)

~~~
georgeecollins
Well he said in references to drones "The F-35 would have no chance against
it,"

Perhaps it would be more accurate to say the Musk thinks the F-35 is no match
for future drones?

Also, I think besides G tolerance there is the issue that a pilot with a
pressurized air system, controls, glass cockpit, ejector seat etc. adds a lot
of weight and drag.

